# He's Home!



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

--This will be a little long--
I am so excited to introduce you guys to our new guy...Nino! (no tilde, just nee-noh)

First of all, I need to sing his praises. He adores his kennel (but prefers to sleep half in, half out) and his space in the mudroom. He's already understanding what "go to your room" means, and will kennel up with a command and point. He gives Mario his space, but loves to play with us. His recall is already coming along nicely, and he is understanding that "Nino" isn't just a funny noise his humans make. He slept _so_ well last night (aside from that 5 am wake-up call...yeesh). He is smart and mellow but incredibly goofy and happy.

We brought him home yesterday after visiting with our breeder and Nino's littermates. He was the second of five pups to leave the litter, and her one year old seemed very confused as to why all of her buddies were leaving (it's the first litter since her own). She has been out of the ring for a bit, so she and Nino will actually be going to conformation run throughs together. His brother who was placed in a show home only lives 15 minutes from us, so I'm sure they'll have some play dates 

The ride home was uneventful (thank God...Mario cried the whole way then threw up on me hehe), and we introduced the two dogs on neutral ground. Nino is pretty disinterested, which I think is good (M would not be happy if he pestered him), and Mario has no clue what to make of the situation. As of right now, they pretty much ignore each other. Could be worse. Mario has never met a little puppy, so he's apprehensive. He definitely does a little growling to establish himself as the dog that's been around longer, but he's gentle.

Nino is _such_ a doll; our breeder did a wonderful job of having him trained and ready to go home. I can't believe how well-adjusted he is. He hasn't had a single accident and is going both outside and on his pad (and he's gone a LOT). He cries when he's left alone for too long, and he wants to have someone next to him while he sleeps. All expected. Aside from those, I can't think of a single flaw. He's amazing.

Thank you all so much for all of your help.

Photos: Nino with sister Macey at our breeder's, Nino passed out halfway out of his crate, and him enjoying his very first Kong.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like you are off to a great start with Nino! He is precious!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Nino is darling. Thanks for sharing his story and pictures.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a sweet little boy! Congratulations!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Very sweet little face. Enjoy him. Love the name, BTW.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like he already knows he has a good home.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

He's so cute. Congratulations. Love the name Nino. It's perfect for him and goes well with Mario.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

So cute...love the name! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Nino, what a good boy you are. He sounds wonderful and I can tell he has your heart completely. So happy for you. Enjoy you new baby as I know you will.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Nino looks so happy.  So cute! Enjoy your baby boy!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino decided to be kind today and push his wake-up time back to 7. Still no accidents for him...we've rewarded him with about 15-20 minutes of TV time after he P&Ps, which he loves. He's been allowing me to adjust his stack, which is big for a wriggly 12 week old. The Mario situation is seeming to improve, we just have to give M lots of love so he doesn't resent Nino. Grandma is visiting in about an hour, which will make both dogs incredibly happy. 

Quick question, though. His first couple meals at home, Nino at very enthusiastically. Now he just grabs a couple pieces, runs to his blanket, eats them there (which we are trying to discourage...we don't need 2 weird eaters) and then leaves his food be. He's very excited when we bring the food in, but has no desire to eat more than a couple pieces at a time. Is this likely due to the new environment and recent lack of competition for food, or might it be more? He still has a typical puppy temperament (very bouncy and excited, no lethargy), so I'm thinking it's nothing too serious, but I'd like to hear your take.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

----


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly does the same thing where she grabs that first piece or two of food and brings it from the kitchen to the living room rug. She usually looks at it, sniffs it, and then eats it before going back in the kitchen to eat the rest. Sometimes I find the food on the rug where she obviouly put it but decided not to eat it. Who knows why they do the crazy things they do??!! I guess if you were to follow the advice of most people here on the forum you should pick up his food after a set time and put it out again midday to try again. I am not a good person to ask because Molly has been a weird eater from day one and I ended up leaving her food out until she wants it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Nino is as cute as a button and I'm so happy for you that he is off to such a great start. Willow used to eat the same way. Would grab a mouthful of kibble and go somewhere and drop it on the floor and then eat it. She was a grazer and would never eat very much at one time until we changed to Honest Kitchen.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Nino is as cute as a button and I'm so happy for you that he is off to such a great start. Willow used to eat the same way. Would grab a mouthful of kibble and go somewhere and drop it on the floor and then eat it. She was a grazer and would never eat very much at one time until we changed to Honest Kitchen.


Mario does the same thing, and we have always been okay with it, but now that we have two, it would be ideal if both were on schedules to avoid food aggression from either party. A change of food may be in order.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly does the same thing where she grabs that first piece or two of food and brings it from the kitchen to the living room rug. She usually looks at it, sniffs it, and then eats it before going back in the kitchen to eat the rest. Sometimes I find the food on the rug where she obviouly put it but decided not to eat it. Who knows why they do the crazy things they do??!! I guess if you were to follow the advice of most people here on the forum you should pick up his food after a set time and put it out again midday to try again. I am not a good person to ask because Molly has been a weird eater from day one and I ended up leaving her food out until she wants it.


Our breeder had said he was a very good eater, so the fact that he can't be bothered now is out of character. I'm not too concerned considering he is still eating a bit and is very jazzed about treats still, I think he is just adjusting. Right now we are leaving his food down for about 20 minutes and then measuring and taking note of what is left.

Bit of a side note: do you know what Molly's weight was at 12 weeks? I'm thinking we are going to have a little guy on our hands.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear everything is going well. Scout never eats until Truffles has finished. We feed them at opposite ends of the kitchen. When Scout does start to eat he picks up a piece and carries it to another room. I then take him back to his dish and he will usually start eating. Truffles will always go smell Scout's food before eating. She has to be redirected to her food. I guess she thinks Scout might be getting something better.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

KarMar said:


> Bit of a side note: do you know what Molly's weight was at 12 weeks? I'm thinking we are going to have a little guy on our hands.


Molly weighed 3.1 at twelve weeks and 3.9 at sixteen weeks so we thought she would end up about eight pounds. She ended up weighing 5.9 at a year and is now 6.6 at two years old.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Good to hear everything is going well. Scout never eats until Truffles has finished. We feed them at opposite ends of the kitchen. When Scout does start to eat he picks up a piece and carries it to another room. I then take him back to his dish and he will usually start eating. Truffles will always go smell Scout's food before eating. She has to be redirected to her food. I guess she thinks Scout might be getting something better.


Made me giggle. Mario is SO interested in what Nino is eating that he hasn't touched his own since yesterday morning. And of course, since puppy is getting the good stuff, Mario is quite envious


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So excited for you! Looks like a very happy family and they are both too cute!!! Looking forward to lots of pics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable!!! I suspect his lack of appetite at the moment is just settling in.

We do feed all three in different places, to make sure they each get what we want them to get, and avoid any arguments. Most people I know with multiple dogs feed them in separate rooms or in their crates... Although, that said, my breeder feeds all of hers (and there are quite a few!) loose. But she's got them AMAZINGLY well trained. They all sit around her in the kitchen, and she just stands there. When they are quiet and sitting, she starts handing out bowls. The ones who sit first get fed first. She stands there with them to make sure there are no rule-breakers, but they are all done in 30 seconds or so, and for the most part, don't even try to approach another dog's bowl.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Porter, Becca and Leo all eat in their spots in the kitchen. Rexy eats in his expen but will likely move to the kitchen as well once he's older and has learned that he may only eat his food. The older 3 never try to get each other's food. I do stay in the kitchen while they eat which takes maybe 30 seconds. It's efficient and I don't have picky eaters. I still feed Rex in different ways. Sometimes as training treats, sometimes in a Kong, sometimes in a bowl and sometimes on the floor of his expen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Our Porter, Becca and Leo all eat in their spots in the kitchen. Rexy eats in his expen but will likely move to the kitchen as well once he's older and has learned that he may only eat his food. The older 3 never try to get each other's food. I do stay in the kitchen while they eat which takes maybe 30 seconds. It's efficient and I don't have picky eaters. I still feed Rex in different ways. Sometimes as training treats, sometimes in a Kong, sometimes in a bowl and sometimes on the floor of his expen.


Yeah, as long as they all eat fast, you can do it in different spots in the kitchen and monitor. I've just never seen anyone do it with as MANY dogs in as small a space as Pam King does!


----------

